# Who Else Has



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Who else has had a PM from sean666 about a new forum ?

David


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

if you bothered to go on it youd see from the names surely .whats youre point.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't see an issue with it either and fair play to Sean


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> if you bothered to go on it youd see from the names surely .whats youre point.


I had a pm once ( not on this site ) from a trusted member , as soon as i clicked on the link

my pc crashed etc . So thats my point .

Thats why I asked .

David


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Had the link,had a look and bookmarked the forum,having a beer 

Martin


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

djgg said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > if you bothered to go on it youd see from the names surely .whats youre point.
> ...


i know what you mean but its cool -its very nice actually hes done a good job.

jason.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> djgg said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Id probably click on it any way cos my computers **** :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a member and it isnt a bad forum. Will be better when there is more members


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

can someone pm me a link h34r: or is via invitation only?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks everyone, I have it now.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

potz said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > can someone pm me a link h34r: or is via invitation only?
> ...


same here

Ujjwal


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

potz said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > can someone pm me a link h34r: or is via invitation only?
> ...


If you've seen Seans posting on here - I would think that non-pc renegades are positively encouraged


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

catflem said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Praise should go to Sean for making the effort. Its new, and its a little sparse yet. But a quality forum is not built overnight. Keep up the good work Sean.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> djgg said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


+1


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > djgg said:
> ...


+2


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

djgg said:


> Who else has had a PM from sean666 about a new forum ?
> 
> David


Is this another watch forum? h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's very ORANGE!

do you remember when Roy turned us pink and blamed me







:lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What has pissed me off is that Sean set up that topic in the Russian forum saying 'Ive just been somewhere on the net where you can have a very good chance to win a nice amphibian'

Whilst technically correct it is blatantly a sneaky way of using this forum as a way of advertising his own.

He has then been spamming members with PMs inviting them to join his forum, is it just me or is that rude and disrespectful to this forums owner?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

jasonm said:


> He has then been spamming members with PMs inviting them to join his forum, is it just me or is that rude and disrespectful to this forums owner?


I certainly wasn't spammed. I was in correspondence with him on another matter and was told as an aside. I can't speak for Roy as I don't know him personally, but I don't see that he should feel any disrespect. Forums come and go on a regular basis. As a rule, the lighter the moderation, the better the forum.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont get me wrong, I have nothing against other fora, I visit and am a member of loads of others, I had a look at Seans and it looks very slick...

I just object to the way he has been using this forum as a way to recruit members.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I certainly wasn't spammed.


Well, the OP in this topic was and Ive had a few PMs from others who were too....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had no idea what the Amphibia thread was refering to! A bit slow at times I grant you!

It would have been much better if Sean had just started a thread saying he'd set up a new forum and anyone wanting details to contact him (IMHO of course).


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

jasonm said:


> > I certainly wasn't spammed.
> 
> 
> Well, the OP in this topic was and Ive had a few PMs from others who were too....


lol, thats why I used the word 'I', can't speak for anyone else as I only know what happened in my case. A short message to Admin or Mods on here may have been a wiser course of action prior to unsolicited PMs


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I had no idea what the Amphibia thread was refering to! A bit slow at times I grant you!
> 
> It would have been much better if Sean had just started a thread saying he'd set up a new forum and anyone wanting details to contact him (IMHO of course).


Exactly!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm.......i think that sean has been clever in what he's done jason....but i'd say cheeky rather then disrespectful would be the word i'd use....those of us that post here post because we like it here :rltb: like you, i belong to a few other forums (TZ-UK, SCWF) Sean has found a bit of a gap to fill those of us that like divers/modded seiko's ....i really can't see there being any conflict here....if it was "the other side" then yep....you would be right.......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> mmmm.......i think that sean has been clever in what he's done jason....but i'd say cheeky rather then disrespectful would be the word i'd use....


Nope, sorry, not to me....Its not as obvious as all the Nike and Viagra peddlers but the objective was the same, use an established forum to direct its members to another site....



> Sean has found a bit of a gap to fill those of us that like divers/modded seiko's


What gap would that be?

Like I say, I dont mind other forums, believe me you dont know how much , but its the way this has been advertised on here on the quiet that has pissed me off.....

I will ahve calmed down tomorrow


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't get a PM :sadwalk:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> I didn't get a PM :sadwalk:


thats because you is a brum :lol:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Out of order really, most forums tend to spread by word of mouth, the web and not PM's


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get a PM :sadwalk:
> ...


 :lol: git

(& thanks Lee)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


I thought Shawn said you were a bum, If I'd known you were a Brum I wouldn't have sent it :lol:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Can i have a look somebody please?,always like to have another place to go on my trips around cyberspace :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

catflem said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I'm not a F***ing Brum :taz: , I'm nobby no mates :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

mutley said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


I think I know your brother Billy, I wouldn't call him a mate though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

feenix said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > He has then been spamming members with PMs inviting them to join his forum, is it just me or is that rude and disrespectful to this forums owner?
> ...


RLT FORUM SET IN CONCREATE :notworthy:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Dont get me wrong, I have nothing against other fora, I visit and am a member of loads of others, I had a look at Seans and it looks very slick...
> 
> I just object to the way he has been using this forum as a way to recruit members.


I don't think Sean is trying to make members leave this forum and i wish him all the best


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


careful mate someone will come along soon and tell you how crap youre spelling is or that you use too many capitals.

i wasnt pmed i just went looking for free shiney things .


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If I started a forum I wouldn't want any of you buggers on it anyway! :naughty: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Doh!

Missed all the fuss as usual..not sure i understand why there was a fuss though...??


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Doh!
> 
> Missed all the fuss as usual..not sure i understand why there was a fuss though...??


No fuss m8. Open balanced debate


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > I certainly wasn't spammed.
> 
> 
> Well, the OP in this topic was and Ive had a few PMs from others who were too....


I was, don't think I've ever exchanged messages with him previously to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


e

Na problem

ps my fav book is " Willy ***** and the chocolate factory" :wink2:

Chill mate ,i know my spelling crap and i wasn't havin a pop honest


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, as no one sent me a PM begging me to join this other forum I won`t bother :schmoll:



Stan said:


> If I started a forum I wouldn't want any of you buggers on it anyway! :naughty: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Stanley,would that be The Old Farts Forum?







:rofl:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> What has pissed me off is that Sean set up that topic in the Russian forum saying 'Ive just been somewhere on the net where you can have a very good chance to win a nice amphibian'
> 
> Whilst technically correct it is blatantly a sneaky way of using this forum as a way of advertising his own.
> 
> He has then been spamming members with PMs inviting them to join his forum, is it just me or is that rude and disrespectful to this forums owner?


I don't see too many people agreeing with Jason....but I am one who does. I was PMed...it was spam...and I thought it disrespectful to this forum's owner.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, as no one sent me a PM begging me to join this other forum I won`t bother :schmoll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Macley, I wouldn't start a forum in competition with your Grumpy Old Farts forum. I'm too much of a gentleman. :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as no one sent me a PM begging me to join this other forum I won`t bother :schmoll:
> ...


There can be only one :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thank God for that. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > What has pissed me off is that Sean set up that topic in the Russian forum saying 'Ive just been somewhere on the net where you can have a very good chance to win a nice amphibian'
> ...


divers and modded seikos forum....mmmmm, dont you have a site as well? that you openly advertise on this very forum? or is that ok because its your hobby and thats alright then? Sean also has a hobby and that happens to be divers and military.....as far as i can tell (and please correct me if im wrong here) i dont seem to be able to find on seans forum the sales section where he is making his own watches....have i missed something here???? Sean is no more in competition with roy then i am.....we need to take a step back, take a deep breath and go over there and take a look....if you dont like it then fine, dont go back....if you do, then hey, its not so bad.....but dont go on about being disrespectful.....

the whole watch community is a small one, and most of us (with the few oddballs) do post on other watch forums as well......seans is a not for profit forum...

now lets not fight and stop calling the kettle black........


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I totally agree with yur comments and the ones of Jason. Yu always have to be very carefull when yu want to "advertise" on a forum. And I think the first to do is to discuss the problem with the webmaster or moderators before doing any thing.

Bertrand



Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > What has pissed me off is that Sean set up that topic in the Russian forum saying 'Ive just been somewhere on the net where you can have a very good chance to win a nice amphibian'
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> now lets not fight.......


Sensible words Shawn, let's not compare apples to oranges either.

I have a website and I don't promote it, there is a banner to my site here but I didn't request that honour. I haven't updated the site in a while and I have good reasons for not doing so. The most notable reason is that some segments of the watch collecting (and selling) community seem to be in a tribalistic contest with the rest of them, this leads to pettiness the like I haven't seen since I was in primary school.

If that floats yer boat people, all well and good. It does nothing for me, my reduced input on this forum is evidence of that.

I can take it or leave it, no problem.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


i wasnt either just someone pulled me up about my grammar or lack of it so ive become a twat over it now just to see what its like,guess what its ****.

im going back to not giving a bollox.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


i wasnt either just someone pulled me up about my grammar or lack of it so ive become a twat over it now just to see what its like,guess what its ****.

im going back to not giving a bollox.

now ive double posted im going to bed ive got millitant overload.


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks out of curtains before going to bed to make sure there is no omunous glow of the mob with flaming torches in the distance h34r:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

sean666 said:


> Looks out of curtains before going to bed to make sure there is no omunous glow of the mob with flaming torches in the distance h34r:


I doubt it, I've farted and caused more upset.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Shawn, in fairness here, Silver Hawk advertises his forum here with Roy's permission. There's the difference. It has nothing to do with whether he is "in competition" with Roy - it's about respecting the forum and respecting Roy.

I don't see anything wrong with Sean asking people he's got to know here to take a look at his forum, but there's a line IMO. When he starts PMing members of this forum he doesn't know, and who haven't corresponded with him, using the PM system, it might be seen that he's taking the p**s?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> or is that ok because its your hobby and thats alright then?


No, thats OK because like Rich said he has permission from Roy to have a link..

As before, the other forum isnt the issue here, the spam PMs and the competition topic is......


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> > or is that ok because its your hobby and thats alright then?
> 
> 
> No, thats OK because like Rich said he has permission from Roy to have a link..
> ...


I can't see what the problem is and if Roy had a problem with it,i'm sure he would tell us himself


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...





> No, thats OK because like Rich said he has permission from Roy to have a link..
> 
> As before, the other forum isnt the issue here, the spam PMs and the competition topic is......


point taken guys.......  i am happy to corrected


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Agree with all of above quotes, Mr TT - whilst I do have a website devoted to my "affordables" I don't have a link from Roy, although I do link *TO* RLT and Roy. :yes:

Why no link back? well I haven't asked, because I don't feel the website is actually ready *yet* to be up to the standard for a direct link from the forum. WEhen I feel it is then I will ask. Menatime, you all know where to find it - - - :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I got 2 pm's, both entitled "new forum" with text starting "please visit my new forum". I didn't.

I have never had any dialogue with Sean and thought it was rude.

Using another (related) business to promote your own without permission is plain wrong, rude and disrespectful.


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

MarkF said:


> I got 2 pm's, both entitled "new forum" with text starting "please visit my new forum". I didn't.
> 
> I have never had any dialogue with Sean and thought it was rude.
> 
> Using another (related) business to promote your own without permission is plain wrong, rude and disrespectful.


How is letting someone know about a new site they may actually enjoy rude and disrespectful ???

Please explain what you mean when you say i am promoting my own business ??? what business would that be ???

I am not in anyway trying to be disrespectful to this site or roy in any way, people have choice they can either take a look at my site or they can choose not to.

People are trying to make this into some kind of forum competition and that is just garbage, as of now my ( little ) forum has 28 members so its like the eskimo's trying to declare war on america.

I enjoy using this site so i am no means meaning to do it any harm.

I think some of you really need to get your heads out of the clouds and stop being childish, you would think i have done something illegal.

If it would make a few of you happier i will add a link on my forum to this one, people will go where they want to on the internet so live with it.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I got 2 pm's, both entitled "new forum" with text starting "please visit my new forum". I didn't.
> 
> I have never had any dialogue with Sean and thought it was rude.
> 
> Using another (related) business to promote your own without permission is plain wrong, rude and disrespectful.


I don't think it's a business


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

sean666 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I got 2 pm's, both entitled "new forum" with text starting "please visit my new forum". I didn't.
> ...


I used "business" and should have used "website", I apologise for that. It doesn't alter my opinion though.

Using another business/persons customer database to promote anything, without permission, is wrong.

I think that you went the wrong way about advertising your forum. If you had been clearly "upfront" then I don't think that people would have had any complaints.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> *People are trying to make this into some kind of forum competition* and that is just garbage, as of now my ( little ) forum has 28 members so its like the eskimo's trying to declare war on america.


Who has?

No one has, I specifically said that it wasnt about your forum but about the way you spammed the members here ....


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

:jerry:

Seriously though, I think it would have been polite to ask Roy first. I didn't mind getting the PM at all and have had a look at the site which looks good. But thats irrelevant I guess.

M


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

sean666 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I got 2 pm's, both entitled "new forum" with text starting "please visit my new forum". I didn't.
> ...


You should have asked before joining this forum and spamming our members to promote your site, this is against the rules and your PM privilages have been removed.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Silver Hawk advertises his forum here with Roy's permission.


I thought it was just certain (long-standing) members websites that were linked to with Roys permission. Does Silver Hawk have a forum?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk advertises his forum here with Roy's permission.
> ...


No..I dont.


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


 Would pointing people in the direction of another forum that is not watch related still cause this sort of reaction roy ??


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I didn't get a PM and wouldn't have welcomed one any more than a nuisance out of the blue phone call from someone I dont know trying to sell me something


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Griff said:


> I didn't get a PM and wouldn't have welcomed one any more than a nuisance out of the blue phone call from someone I dont know trying to sell me something


Like you state i did not send you a pm so whats your problem.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

sean666 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get a PM and wouldn't have welcomed one any more than a nuisance out of the blue phone call from someone I dont know trying to sell me something
> ...


I believe Griff was just expressing his opinion. So I'm not sure why you feel the need to attack him.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think we need to lock this  and move on.......


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Robert said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk advertises his forum here with Roy's permission.
> ...


my mistake, I meant website of course - but in my defence I'd only just woken up :lol:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

hippo said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


 :lol: Its the way he expressed his opinion by adding the ( trying to sell something )

I am not trying to sell anything, my site is not for any form of financial gain unlike others.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sean, again, it isn't about your forum...

Its about the way you chose to let people know about it, your topic about the competition and the PMing of members is what has got peoples backs up...

You knew what you were doing wasn't really above board because you did it on the quiet... Shaun called it clever and cheeky, most other people are calling it rude and disrespectful to the forum owner.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Sean, again, it isn't about your forum...
> 
> Its about the way you chose to let people know about it, your topic about the competition and the PMing of members is what has got peoples backs up...
> 
> You knew what you were doing wasn't really above board because you did it on the quiet... Shaun called it clever and cheeky, most other people are calling it rude and disrespectful to the forum owner.


its shawn as it happens.......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Yeah! Shaun is a sheep.


 :lol: two in one day chris???? you is on form man :lol:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Sean, again, it isn't about your forum...
> 
> Its about the way you chose to let people know about it, your topic about the competition and the PMing of members is what has got peoples backs up...
> 
> You knew what you were doing wasn't really above board because you did it on the quiet... Shaun called it clever and cheeky, most other people are calling it rude and disrespectful to the forum owner.


If you look through the whole thread you will see its a very small percentage of people calling it rude and disrespectful and they are just following your lead as your a moderator.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

sean666 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Sean, again, it isn't about your forum...
> ...


*Yep.............rude and disrespectful is right.*

As for me following Jason's lead as a moderator...................... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ................I'm sure he will be hissing his boots at the idea of me doing that :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sean666 said:


> and they are just following your lead as your a moderator.


This bit is just not true.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

im a member of many forums and read many others im not a member of ,personally i dont see the problem if it was pm'd.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

sean666 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Sean, again, it isn't about your forum...
> ...


I think you're insulting the forum members here by suggesting that they would voice opinions they don't hold themselves. Personally I have a mind of my own (even at 7:30am) :tongue2:

anyway, you're assuming that as a moderator Jason gets some respect around here :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

roy clearly doesnt think its that serious because the punishment is clearly a joke , so lets move on because this silly row is doing more damage than a few pm's ever did.

sean good pr for youre forum though .

jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> As for me following Jason's lead as a moderator...................... lol.gif lol.gif lol.gif ................I'm sure he will be hissing his boots at the idea of me doing that laugh.gif


I havent quite stopped giggling yet.....


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

potz said:


> Why don't you give Sean back his PM permission and then you can settle your issues that way without getting the whole school yard excited and frothing at the mouth.


What he said :rltb: :lol:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I never got one :cry2: :lol:

I use other forums from time to time, In fact I have just won $400 of watches in a photo comp on a US one  but thats another story :lol: But I still read here every day.

I am sure that Sean didnt mean any harm but its lonley in a forum on your own :lol:

:rltb: rocks, keep it up lads


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Deego said:


> In fact I have just won $400 of watches in a photo comp on a US one  but thats another story


Right...I'm going to go right fftopic: which is probably a good thing ( :tongue2: ), and if Jason reprimands me for going off topic, he can get stuffed. 

Would love to see your winning photo(s), Deego....oh, and by the way, you can't take part. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would never ever do that!

Im the worlds worst off topic taker I think


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't Sean, after reading Roy's comments, just say "Sorry, I made a mistake" If not, I can't see him getting his privileges back and maybe no tea either.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im the worlds worst off topic taker I think


...and the rest of us have followed your lead.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> maybe no tea either.


 :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Can't Sean, after reading Roy's comments, just say "Sorry, I made a mistake" If not, I can't see him getting his privileges back and maybe no tea either.


PMSL :lol:


----------

